# Ordered My 2012 Supersix!!



## thereal_od (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm brand new to the forum. After much research and reading numerous reviews on this and other forums, I just placed my order for my new Supersix 4 with SRAM Rival. LBS let me take home a Shimano 105 build for the day and absolutely love the bike! I road a Synapse with the Apex group, but the Supersix just seemed to fit. Visited other LBS and road Cervelo, Litespeed, and Colnago but I kept coming back to the Supersix. Decided to go with the Rival group and the compact crankset for these North Georgia hills. Picked the matte black/white over the new yellow/black. The yellow/black is bad a$$ but I wanted the matte colors. I browsed though the 2012 dealer catalog if anybody has any questions I'll try to recall.
I'm upgrading from an 8 or 9 year old Felt F-85 with Shimano Sora, all aluminum (even the fork). So this all carbon racer is quite a change of pace.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat you are going to enjoy this bike for awhile, next upgrade is the Cannondale Si crankset if budget is allow.


----------



## thereal_od (Aug 4, 2011)

zamboni said:


> Congrat you are going to enjoy this bike for awhile, next upgrade is the Cannondale Si crankset if budget is allow.


Wheels or a new crankset will be my first upgrades to this bike.
How would the Cannondale crankset compare to say, a SRAM Force or Red crankset?


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

How did you like the Synapse? I am thinking of going with that one because of the more upright position. I had surgery this spring on my neck for ruptured discs and a titanium plate installed so I think a more upright position will relieve a lot of stress.


----------



## thereal_od (Aug 4, 2011)

electech said:


> How did you like the Synapse? I am thinking of going with that one because of the more upright position. I had surgery this spring on my neck for ruptured discs and a titanium plate installed so I think a more upright position will relieve a lot of stress.



I liked the Synapse a lot. I went in the shop thinking the Synapse would be the bike for me. It's more upright, but not WAY more upright IMHO. They both rode great, the Synapse I rode had the Apex group with the super low 11-32 rear cassette which was cool. For me (and this is very subjective) the Supersix just seemed to fit. As soon as I got on it, it just felt "right." And I love the resonsiveness of the Supersix. I would say not to rule either one out, ride both and see which one works best for you.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

If you are asking hows the Hollowgram vs Force or Red, Hollowgram is hands down better. IMO Id get new wheels first. For me Id say Hollowgrams vs my Ultegras is not a better upgrade than my switch from Aksium to Hed Jet wheels. 



thereal_od said:


> Wheels or a new crankset will be my first upgrades to this bike.
> How would the Cannondale crankset compare to say, a SRAM Force or Red crankset?


----------



## JKOST (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats! I just ordered one of the last 2011 SuperSix 105's myself. While I liked the SRAM shifting a little more, I couldn't quite justify the $500 jump in price, thinking that's probably about what I'd want to spend on my first upgrade which will be wheels as well. I'd love to hear wheel recommendations in that price range from others who have done the same (guess I should post in the right forum for that question!).


----------

